# Would you ever?



## AraCyanea

Okay people, ultimate test. 

Would you every get one of your venomous snakes, get the venom out using the plastic cup and cling film method and drink it?

Just wondering who'd every try it?


----------



## SkinheadOi85

Why would you try it??


----------



## Ron Magpie

I rather think anyone who *would* try it probably shouldn't have a licence...


----------



## Alex Boswell

Is this person actually serious? 

Course I would have a go and drink it, jeez!


----------



## Crotalid

Wow, what a stupid question. And to think you hope to keep venomous someday...Theoretically you can drink venom and be ok, but that doesn't detract from the fact your question is nonsensical. 

What else would you try? Cooking with snake venom? Using it as eye drops? Dry it out and use it as a replacement for salt? The possibilities are endless.


----------



## AraCyanea

I am serious. Drinking venom wouldn't kill you unless you had some form of cuts, ulcers or something in your mouth it could enter before swallowing or in your stomach.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

x-istealbears said:


> Okay people, ultimate test.
> 
> Would you every get one of your venomous snakes, get the venom out using the plastic cup and cling film method and drink it?
> 
> Just wondering who'd every try it?


I have the ultimate test for you now............ Why would you want too ???




Not many people have a cup of venmon for a before bed drink, I'll stick with me hot chocolate.


----------



## Naturally Wild

Sorry if this upsets the OP but really the level of questions is starting to fall to an unacceptably low level1

A forums section such as this should be about advice, education etc but come on ask some sensible questions please.


----------



## AraCyanea

Okay, take out your own snale out of the equation amd say someone offered you some to see if you wanted to try it? Would you then? I don't see how this is a stupid question to be honest, you can drink venom and be perfectly fine. NaturallyWild, it doesn't upset me, it's just opened my eyes to how closed minded some people in here are. :/ Bradley, I would do it to see how it tastes. I am an odd character and would try many different things.


----------



## Kuja

No as it is a possible risk for no gain, whats the point "look lads, look ow 'ard i am", either way its not the best idea is it lol.


----------



## AraCyanea

I love taking risks, but that's not so much the reason to why I would take it. It would be an experience, that very few people can say they have done. I also wonder what it tastes like with the tezture and all.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

x-istealbears said:


> Okay, take out your own snale out of the equation amd say someone offered you some to see if you wanted to try it? Would you then? I don't see how this is a stupid question to be honest, you can drink venom and be perfectly fine. NaturallyWild, it doesn't upset me, it's just opened my eyes to how closed minded some people in here are. :/ Bradley, I would do it to see how it tastes. I am an odd character and would try many different things.


Well different strokes for different folks, personally I think you would have to be slightly mad to drink it, what if you had a little cut on your tongue, inside cheeks etc (without knowing) ??? As I say if someone wants to then its down to them,


----------



## slippery42

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Well different strokes for different folks, personally I think you would have to be slightly mad to drink it, what if you had a little cut on your tongue, inside cheeks etc (without knowing) ??? As I say if someone wants to then its down to them,


I think you are being kind as his post is plain stupid and as I have already stated idiotic post like his really show this section in a poor light!


----------



## chondro13

The entire mouth/oesophagus/stomach passage is pretty much entirely mucosal membrane.. the risk of a small fissure or an 'open' capillary near the surface tissue is relatively high. The smallest drop of most venoms can cause severe envenomations - you've seen the pictures of someones arm rotting off - imagine that in your mouth or stomach...

In the last few days you have advised that you would be happy to keep a hot without a licence (but it would be OK as you'd keep it 'properly' with security etc). And now this ingenious suggestion. 

I would advise letting the darwin awards have a new contestant, feel free to act out your desires and let us all know how you got on : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

slippery42 said:


> I think you are being kind as his post is plain stupid and as I have already stated idiotic post like his really show this section in a poor light!


I am yes as you cannot reason with someone with these sort of views, so there is no point trying to point out how stupid their view really is. So what's the point in jumping down their throat. When they have the mind set of a 5 year old you can point out the dangers, but some that even asks a question should be carted off in a straight jacket

As said before the op wants dwa but do you really think anyone would offer to mentor someone with these views ??


----------



## dunny1

1 word spring to mind ZOOMER why on earth would you want to drink venom??? i seriously hope no1 on this earth ever gives you a license if this is the sort of s..t your gonna do once you get a snake. Yes its prob been done by someone and yeah they may have survived its far to risky though. The slightest cut on you tounge cheek gums even in your throat or in your stomach then that would allow venom into the bloodstream. Then i bet you anything you would wish you hadnt tried it i guarantee you that. Just last year there was a guy got sprayed in the face by a Red spitting cobra i think the venom got through somesort of cut either in his nose or mouth and he sadly past away may he rest in peice. spat venom isnt usually fatal but in that case it was so swallowing it thats just plain stupid yeah fair enough i can see your curiosity in a way but get a grip please. Not often i have a rant here but this is just stupid. Please if i have any of the facts wrong about the spitter please correct me cheers.


----------



## slippery42

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I am yes as you cannot reason with someone with these sort of views, so there is no point trying to point out how stupid their view really is. So what's the point in jumping down their throat. When they have the mind set of a 5 year old you can point out the dangers, but some that even asks a question should be carted off in a straight jacket
> 
> As said before the op wants dwa but do you really think anyone would offer to mentor someone with these views ??


If I ever find out his name I will ensure we never give him any training!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

slippery42 said:


> If I ever find out his name I will ensure we never give him any training!


Neither would I if I knew anyone who mentored etc. it makes a mockery asking people whom help people out on this forum and share theirs hots/experiences. It's no wonder a lot of people whom keep hots are not on forums


----------



## AraCyanea

All of this is a fun read to be honest.

It's interesting to see peoples views and how closed minded some people are.

My name is Steve, slippery. Will happily give you it.

It is amazing seeing how someone very open minded like myself has views that people see as stupid, idicotic and such.


----------



## AraCyanea

All of this is a fun read to be honest.

It's interesting to see peoples views and how closed minded some people are.

My name is Steve, slippery. Will happily give you it.

It is amazing seeing how someone very open minded like myself has views that people see as stupid, idicotic and such.

From what chrondo says, I believe many of you live by the law. I live by morals, not the law.


----------



## omen

this just took away my boner


----------



## slippery42

x-istealbears said:


> I live by morals, not the law.


Although ingesting venom may be technically safe to do so would be unwise and on a public forum there are responsibilities.

Try this and your morals may get you the ultimate in darwin awards.


----------



## dunny1

The intresting part is why you would want to risk killing yourself purely out of curiosity.


----------



## Crotalid

x-istealbears said:


> *I love taking risks*, but that's not so much the reason to why I would take it. It would be an experience, that very few people can say they have done. I also wonder what it tastes like with the tezture and all.


Exactly why you should never be allowed to keep or be in and around venomous snakes. Totally the wrong mentality, reckless. 

What other risks would you love taking...Poking a Gab with your finger to see how many times you can get away with it?


----------



## DavidR

x-istealbears said:


> It's interesting to see peoples views and how closed minded some people are.
> 
> It is amazing seeing how someone very open minded like myself has views that people see as stupid, idicotic and such.


There is a clear distinction between being closed minded and being sensible. Drinking venom for no other reason than to have the experience is stupid, not being closed minded. Are you 'open minded' enough to dance across the motorway? Or to jump in front of a train? Would you drink the bodily fluids of a horse for the 'experience'? 

Putting a venomous snake through the unnecessary and dangerous experience of being milked so that you can have an equally unnecessary and dangerous 'experience' is stupid. You are stupid, not open minded.


----------



## Crownan

Who'd like a game of Russian Roulette? Same thing.

OP, would you play Russian Roulette, just for the 'experience'?


----------



## coldestblood

x-istealbears said:


> Okay, take out your own snale out of the equation amd say someone offered you some to see if you wanted to try it? Would you then? I don't see how this is a stupid question to be honest, you can drink venom and be perfectly fine. NaturallyWild, it doesn't upset me, it's just opened my eyes to how closed minded some people in here are. :/ Bradley, I would do it to see how it tastes. I am an odd character and would try many different things.


How can you think drinking venom is being open minded? There are NO good reasons to ever drink venom, so there is no need to be 'open minded' about it. What exactly do you think anyone could ever gain from doing something so bloody stupid?


----------



## AraCyanea

Well, it seems the answer to my question is a no then. 

There is a difference between drinking venom and poking a gab.

I changed the staement to asking if you'd take it if you randomly had the choice, someone else had just tried it say, would you then? Still, I don't think anyone will answer with a yes.

Russian roulette and having venom are slightly different. Depends what venom you were to get infected with if you did get it in a cut.

Either way, I may have made myself seem stupid, idiotic and stupid to you lot. None of you know me though and if you did, you'd know I am much more responsible than you lot may think. You can argue the points all you want.


----------



## Alex Boswell

x-istealbears said:


> Well, it seems the answer to my question is a no then.
> 
> There is a difference between drinking venom and poking a gab.
> 
> I changed the staement to asking if you'd take it if you randomly had the choice, someone else had just tried it say, would you then? Still, I don't think anyone will answer with a yes.
> 
> Russian roulette and having venom are slightly different. Depends what venom you were to get infected with if you did get it in a cut.
> 
> Either way, I may have made myself seem stupid, idiotic and stupid to you lot. None of you know me though and if you did, you'd know I am much more responsible than you lot may think. You can argue the points all you want.


No, We are not stupid enough to drink any type of bloody venom!

Dont you have anything better to do instead of asking pathetic and immature questions?


----------



## mikeyb

ud have to be an absolute tard to drink venom 60% of people have some level of gum problems bloody when u brush ur teeth etc. only thing i could see this of being any kind of benefit for is if somehow it increased ur immunity to an actual bite by increasing the antibodies in ur body to cope with snake venom but im not medically qualified to know if drinking it would even cause this to happen as surely it would have to enter ur bloody stream for the antibodies to build with self immunisation. coldest blood could prob shed more light on this i havent a clue but drinking it for fun. why not try battery acid or jack up some opiates just for the expirience im sure that would be more pleasurable and less of a risk than snake venom lol


----------



## mikeyb

omen said:


> this just took away my boner


dont tell him that he may want a sample in a plastic cup to drink ........ just for the expirience lol


----------



## omen

mikeyb said:


> dont tell him that he may want a sample in a plastic cup to drink ........ just for the expirience lol


id happily watch him sample my sperm in a plastic cup as long as it can go on youtube


----------



## bothrops

I cant believe after 4 pages that no-one has pointed out the obvious!



Nobody would drink venom because it tastes absolutely FOUL!

It is intensely, horrendously bitter and deeply unpleasant just to get a little in the mouth.

(note I am not speaking from experience - just from watching and reading those that have had the pleasure (mostly from spitters))


----------



## davidfitch

Wouldn't be a nice way to find out you had a stomach ulcer!


----------



## Ron Magpie

x-istealbears said:


> Either way, I may have made myself seem stupid, idiotic and stupid to you lot.* None of you know me though and if you did, you'd know I am much more responsible than you lot may think.*


Sorry dude, but you put that in doubt with this very thread. You didn't ask a relevent question, you just put up the idea of a kiddie dare, then justified it by stating you just want to 'try different things'. Which isn't really very responsible. People are only granted licences in the first case if they can show that they will take the terms seriously.


----------



## AJ76

F**k my Life....... What is happening on here?


Why dont you satisfy your curiosity with these then come back and ask grown up questions after your 7th birthday.

Regards


Alex.


----------



## coldestblood

x-istealbears said:


> Well, it seems the answer to my question is a no then.
> 
> There is a difference between drinking venom and poking a gab.
> 
> *I changed the staement to asking if you'd take it if you randomly had the choice, someone else had just tried it say, would you then? Still, I don't think anyone will answer with a yes.*
> 
> Russian roulette and having venom are slightly different. Depends what venom you were to get infected with if you did get it in a cut.
> 
> Either way, I may have made myself seem stupid, idiotic and stupid to you lot. None of you know me though and if you did, you'd know I am much more responsible than you lot may think. You can argue the points all you want.


Thats called 'giving in to peer pressure'. Most of us grow out of that.



mikeyb said:


> ud have to be an absolute tard to drink venom 60% of people have some level of gum problems bloody when u brush ur teeth etc. only thing i could see this of being any kind of benefit for is if somehow it increased ur immunity to an actual bite by increasing the antibodies in ur body to cope with snake venom but im not medically qualified to know if drinking it would even cause this to happen as surely it would have to enter ur bloody stream for the antibodies to build with self immunisation. coldest blood could prob shed more light on this i havent a clue but drinking it for fun. why not try battery acid or jack up some opiates just for the expirience im sure that would be more pleasurable and less of a risk than snake venom lol


Drinking venom won't help create anibodies. For that to happen, it would need to enter the blood stream.

We've all seen the pictures of rotting legs and missing fingers, now imagine if the venom entered via an oral-to-stomach cut :gasp:


----------



## SAWSCALE

i think you should drink it. someone give him some. its darwins natural selection in action. survival of the fittest, (and death to the dumbest).


----------



## Owzy

Ok just to be clear.. it's not a good idea then?


----------



## omen

Owzy said:


> Ok just to be clear.. it's not a good idea then?


no its a brilliant idea, we should all give it a go


----------



## goodwin1234

What a complete penis. 

Please, for the love of god, don't ever even entertain the idea of obtaining a DWAL


----------



## Kelfezond

x-istealbears said:


> Would you every get one of your venomous snakes, get the venom out using the plastic cup and cling film method and drink it?


Yeah let's do it! you go first


----------



## Dz75

i wouldn't do it myself but there is actually plenty of evidence of people ingesting venom for various reasons(depending on the venom) Some for health benifit as some venom is actually good for you in small quantities, others can be used to treat certain conditions. Then there is other types of venom that tribal peoples use for 'magic' or shamanistic rituals, these normally induce a 'trip' a heightened state of awareness and hallucinations.

There is also a practise of tattoos being done with snake venom the purpose of which is to build up immunity to the venom.

Not my cup of tea.. but there you have it..lol


----------



## chondro13

Dz75 said:


> i wouldn't do it myself but there is actually *plenty of evidence of people ingesting venom* for various reasons(depending on the venom) Some for health benifit as some venom is actually good for you in small quantities, others can be used to treat certain conditions. Then there is other types of venom that tribal peoples use for 'magic' or shamanistic rituals, these normally induce a 'trip' a heightened state of awareness and hallucinations.
> 
> There is also a practise of tattoos being done with snake venom the purpose of which is to build up immunity to the venom.
> 
> Not my cup of tea.. but there you have it..lol


Id be interested to read the papers on this, could you post a link? : victory:


----------



## Dz75

Here are a couple.. I actually read about it years ago when I was in my late teens/early twenties..I used to read a lot of history books, biology books, nature books and was really interested in being an explorer..It was all I wanted to do back then..lol I dreamed of traveling to the rainforest and borneo and going where no man (western) had gone before..meeting all the various tribes of the rainforests. Never happened though :S Oh well 

Mithridatism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Uses of Snake Venom in Antiquity


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

As one of the above links says about using venom to build up immunity I'm not entirely sure to be honest, I saw a documentary some time ago by Henry Rowlings called animal underworld (I think that's the name) and he had a chap injecting mamba venom to build up he's "resistance" if that's what you want to call it, now this chap was hooked up to heart monitors etc (discovery said if he didn't agree it wouldn't feature this "weirdo"). Once he injected the venom his heart rate did not rise "too much". However as Rowlings said if he was to tagged for real by the mamba he's body would not be able to cope with the venom ACTUALLY injected, compared to the minuscule amount he was putting in himself.

Why did this chap inject venom time after time playing Russian roulette with his life??? Because he thinks if he ever gets tagged by hes mamba will be "ok" now as he's built up the resistance....... What a fool!


----------



## mikeyb

basically hes been building up the levels of mamba venom he was injecting for a long time to build a white blood cell count that can cope with there venom if he go brought by a viper it aint gonna help him much theres another bloke in america on youtube that does it with rattlers........ imo this is a dumb practice as its basically no different to ebing diabetic and having to inject on a regular basis something thats also painfull and damaging to your body .......... now if he forgets and the white blood cell (antibodies) drops then hes basically :censor:ed as he will either have an allergic reaction or not enough to counteract the venom and die 
. i like guns doesnt mean im gonna shoot myself to see wat the reaction will be or if in some way i can develop superhuman inmunity to bullets its bull. I totally get the use of venom being used for research but as for self immunisation leave it to the horses lol ....(although i hear camels are being used now to greater effect with some desert species)


----------



## chondro13

Dz75 said:


> Here are a couple.. I actually read about it years ago when I was in my late teens/early twenties..I used to read a lot of history books, biology books, nature books and was really interested in being an explorer..It was all I wanted to do back then..lol I dreamed of traveling to the rainforest and borneo and going where no man (western) had gone before..meeting all the various tribes of the rainforests. Never happened though :S Oh well
> 
> Mithridatism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Uses of Snake Venom in Antiquity


Interesting reads, thanks for sharing! Shame theres no papers on this sort of thing, would be very interesting to compare tribe members blood (people who are heavily tattooed with venom ink by comparison to non tattooed members for example).



mikeyb said:


> basically hes been building up the levels of mamba venom he was injecting for a long time to build a white blood cell count that can cope with there venom if he go brought by a viper it aint gonna help him much theres another bloke in america on youtube that does it with rattlers........ imo this is a dumb practice as its basically no different to ebing diabetic and having to inject on a regular basis something thats also painfull and damaging to your body .......... now if he forgets and the white blood cell (antibodies) drops then hes basically :censor:ed as he will either have an allergic reaction or not enough to counteract the venom and die
> . i like guns doesnt mean im gonna shoot myself to see wat the reaction will be or if in some way i can develop superhuman inmunity to bullets its bull. I totally get the use of venom being used for research but as for self immunisation leave it to the horses lol ....(although i hear camels are being used now to greater effect with some desert species)


Im not sure where to start with this... :eek4:

When you get vaccinated against most diseases (take measles for example) you are only ever vaccinated once or twice (in most cases, dependent upon the type of vaccine) - as this is all you need to ensure that you carry a copy of the relevant antibodies. It shouldn't need to be constantly injected to keep your 'levels' of the antibody up... the immune system doesn't work like that. 

Antivenin is essentially made from injecting venom into a large animal (usually horses as there are few diseases that affect both humans and horses, thus its a safer animal to use than pigs for example) and after a while, a blood sample is removed, and the plasma (containing the antibodies) is filtered out. This plasma (in simple terms) is the antivenin. Because antivenin is made from another species, it is common for humans to have a severe allergic reaction to it (even go into shock) as the body is desperate to remove the foreign body. There would be NO reason why camels (as a desert species) would make antivenin somehow more effective regarding desert snake species...


----------



## coldestblood

chondro13 said:


> Interesting reads, thanks for sharing! Shame theres no papers on this sort of thing, would be very interesting to compare tribe members blood (people who are heavily tattooed with venom ink by comparison to non tattooed members for example).
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure where to start with this... :eek4:
> 
> When you get vaccinated against most diseases (take measles for example) you are only ever vaccinated once or twice (in most cases, dependent upon the type of vaccine) - as this is all you need to ensure that you carry a copy of the relevant antibodies. It shouldn't need to be constantly injected to keep your 'levels' of the antibody up... the immune system doesn't work like that.
> 
> Antivenin is essentially made from injecting venom into a large animal (usually horses as there are few diseases that affect both humans and horses, thus its a safer animal to use than pigs for example) and after a while, a blood sample is removed, and the plasma (containing the antibodies) is filtered out. This plasma (in simple terms) is the antivenin. Because antivenin is made from another species, it is common for humans to have a severe allergic reaction to it (even go into shock) as the body is desperate to remove the foreign body. There would be NO reason why camels (as a desert species) would make antivenin somehow more effective regarding desert snake species...


 
I found this a good explination of why you'd need regular exposure to the venom.

"Vaccine production depends entirely on the strength of the antigens of the organism against which the vaccine is to be produced. The somatic antigen are commonly utilized in vaccine production, together with secretory excretory antigens or others. The antibodies produced against these antigens usually take the shape of the antigen in an inverted manner to be able to clip on the antigen and stop the invading organism (restrict its movement) to set ready for phagocytic cells. 
Venoms are protein in nature with no somatic antigens hence all antibodies produced against them are shot-life antibodies, to be used during the time of bite"

Not written by me.


----------



## chondro13

coldestblood said:


> I found this a good explination of why you'd need regular exposure to the venom.
> 
> "Vaccine production depends entirely on the strength of the antigens of the organism against which the vaccine is to be produced. The somatic antigen are commonly utilized in vaccine production, together with secretory excretory antigens or others. The antibodies produced against these antigens usually take the shape of the antigen in an inverted manner to be able to clip on the antigen and stop the invading organism (restrict its movement) to set ready for phagocytic cells.
> Venoms are protein in nature with no somatic antigens hence all antibodies produced against them are shot-life antibodies, to be used during the time of bite"
> 
> Not written by me.


Interesting stuff - i've read a paper that suggests the exact opposite, and essentially looks at patients who were bitten several years ago, who were bitten again years later who showed a significant difference in their reaction and resistance to the effects of the venom, when compared with people who have been bitten only once. Its a well written short paper, and makes sense to me - even if the immune system is incapable of storing a copy of a particular antibody, I would be surprised if it does not at least have some 'understanding' (for lack of a better word) of how to react in a similar situation - especially considering the live nature of the foreign body and the massive effort the human body goes through to desperately try to produce a mass of the antibody throughout the duration of a bite.


----------



## coldestblood

chondro13 said:


> Interesting stuff - i've read a paper that suggests the exact opposite, and essentially looks at patients who were bitten several years ago, who were bitten again years later who showed a significant difference in their reaction and resistance to the effects of the venom, when compared with people who have been bitten only once. Its a well written short paper, and makes sense to me - even if the immune system is incapable of storing a copy of a particular antibody, I would be surprised if it does not at least have some 'understanding' (for lack of a better word) of how to react in a similar situation - especially considering the live nature of the foreign body and the massive effort the human body goes through to desperately try to produce a mass of the antibody throughout the duration of a bite.


Sounds like an interesting read. Do you have a link? Did the paper specify the what species the patients were bitten by?

I too would expect the body to 'remember' the envenomation, and deal with it more efficiently a second time. I have spoke to a few people who've been bitten by elapids, and found the second bite more manageable. I'm not sure if their bodies actually dealt with the envenomation differently, or if it was to do with the psychological effects of knowing what to expect?

What do you think?


----------



## chondro13

coldestblood said:


> Sounds like an interesting read. Do you have a link? Did the paper specify the what species the patients were bitten by?
> 
> I too would expect the body to 'remember' the envenomation, and deal with it more efficiently a second time. I have spoke to a few people who've been bitten by elapids, and found the second bite more manageable. I'm not sure if their bodies actually dealt with the envenomation differently, or if it was to do with the psychological effects of knowing what to expect?
> 
> What do you think?


Totally agree with you - PM me your email address and i'll forward you a copy, its on my harddrive : victory:

My 'basic' understanding of immunity relies on traditional antigens (such as a cold bug or similar) having a specific shape 'lock' and the body creates an antibody which is the perfect 'key' to disable the antigen and engulf it (phagocytosis) - the body then stores and remembers the key pattern in case of future infection. I have no idea if venom works in the same way though as its not an infection! I think i need to spend some time on amazon book hunting again


----------



## Ron Magpie

Has anybody read _Dreamsnake_ by Vonda MacIntire? It's science fiction, of course, but as well as being an absolute classic, it raises interesting questions about resistance.


----------



## Toggsy

It's the sort of off the wall random stupid question a banned member would ask the legendary James Mintram the venomous snake expert of the world.
Your not related are you ?
Try some with a bit of luck it might do some damage then we wouldn't have to put up with such stupid threads like these.


----------



## mikeyn

I have rarely read a whole thread (usually get bored) but this thread was absolutely hilarious !!!!!

So many people are so quick to say what a loser he is and how he needs to grow up, if it upsets you so much WHY REPLY !!!!!

Reaction wanted, reaction received


----------



## coldestblood

mikeyn said:


> I have rarely read a whole thread (usually get bored) but this thread was absolutely hilarious !!!!!
> 
> So many people are so quick to say what a loser he is and how he needs to grow up, if it upsets you so much WHY REPLY !!!!!
> 
> Reaction wanted, reaction received


For the reason a bottle of bleach explains why you shouldn't drink it. There is always someone stupid enough to try it.


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

I recently watched a documentary on a guy who was injecting a mix of snake venom and saline straight into his vein in order to become immune. I don't remember him being treated with the same level of contempt that the op is.


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

x-istealbears said:


> Okay people, ultimate test.
> 
> Would you every get one of your venomous snakes, get the venom out using the plastic cup and cling film method and drink it?
> 
> Just wondering who'd every try it? [/QUOTE
> 
> Also I cannot see where it says " I'm away to have a bender consisting of snake venom, who's coming" it was a simple question that a simple yes or no would of been sufficient.


----------



## coldestblood

DazzyDazDaz said:


> I recently watched a documentary on a guy who was injecting a mix of snake venom and saline straight into his vein in order to become immune. I don't remember him being treated with the same level of contempt that the op is.


Thats because they're totally different. The guy injecting it was trying to immunise, which could be helpful. The OP just wanted to taste it, for no other reason than the experience itself. Completely pointless, what ever way you look at it.


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

Locals and tourists in Thailand drink cobra blood all the time. I've even seen cobra wine and vodka, both of which have diluted venom in the bottle, so it's not like the op was talking about something completely unheard of.


----------



## chondro13

DazzyDazDaz said:


> Locals and tourists in Thailand drink cobra blood all the time. I've even seen cobra wine and vodka, both of which have diluted venom in the bottle, so it's not like the op was talking about something completely unheard of.


Unheard of? Nope. 

Incredibly stupid, just trying to appear 'hard'? Yes.


----------



## AJ76

DazzyDazDaz said:


> Locals and tourists in Thailand drink cobra blood all the time. I've even seen cobra wine and vodka, both of which have diluted venom in the bottle, so it's not like the op was talking about something completely unheard of.


 
Because all BLOOD will do is make you wish you could go down on your grandma to take the taste away or give you the S**ts.


VENOM, which is what we are talking about here will have a whole different effect.

And just because you sat and watched The Beach on DVD the other night doesnt mean that Locals and Tourists do that ALL the time.

I have traveled all over Thailand and was never offered it once? 

AJ


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

I'm afraid drinking venom has no effect if it doesn't get into the blood. 

Just because you were not offered it does not mean it does not happen. 

And I watched the beach in VHS. 

Wrong three times. Congrats on the full house.


----------



## AJ76

DazzyDazDaz said:


> I'm afraid drinking venom has no effect if it doesn't get into the blood.
> 
> Just because you were not offered it does not mean it does not happen.
> 
> And I watched the beach in VHS.
> 
> Wrong three times. Congrats on the full house.


 
So what do you think the chances of it entering the blood stream are if swallowed?

I would hate to be wrong a 4th time ........


----------



## Moshpitviper

*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

I am going to take a step back here. Too many people are far to eager to jump on this and slate people to make themselves feel clever. 

Like I have said before. The op asked a simple question he should have been given a simple answer, not had the question ripped apart and reconstructed to make him look stupid. He has not offered anyone any venom to drink, he did not say he wants to drink any himself. I will also not be spoken to like an idiot for expressing my feeling.

I joined this forum as I own snakes and looked for advice and thought maybe I could share the little amount of knowledge I have, but to be honest I have seen far to many people on here that instead of realising that people have methods different to their own that work, like to think that they are the authority on the subject.


----------



## AJ76

DazzyDazDaz said:


> I am going to take a step back here. Too many people are far to eager to jump on this and slate people to make themselves feel clever.
> 
> Like I have said before. The op asked a simple question he should have been given a simple answer, not had the question ripped apart and reconstructed to make him look stupid. He has not offered anyone any venom to drink, he did not say he wants to drink any himself. I will also not be spoken to like an idiot for expressing my feeling.
> 
> I joined this forum as I own snakes and looked for advice and thought maybe I could share the little amount of knowledge I have, but to be honest I have seen far to many people on here that instead of realising that people have methods different to their own that work, like to think that they are the authority on the subject.


 


So I will take that as you dont know what you are talking about then. 

Fair enough. 

Sit and read as there is plenty of knowledge on here for you to learn. 

Dont jump in and and try to defend someone else who has made a pratt of himself. 

I am sure you dont want to be looked at in the same light.

AJ


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

Why should I jump in to defend someone when others are quick enough to jump in with snide comment? No I don't know the ins and outs of herptology or anatomy but I'm sure it's a safe bet that no one else that has commented on this thread has a degree in both either.


----------



## AJ76

DazzyDazDaz said:


> Why should I jump in to defend someone when others are quick enough to jump in with snide comment? No I don't know the ins and outs of herptology or anatomy but I'm sure it's a safe bet that no one else that has commented on this thread has a degree in both either.


That makes no sense based on what you have quoted.



DazzyDazDaz said:


> I am going to take a step back here. Too many people are far to eager to jump on this and slate people to make themselves feel clever.
> 
> But you cant help yourself though right?
> 
> Like I have said before. The op asked a simple question he should have been given a simple answer, not had the question ripped apart and reconstructed to make him look stupid. He has not offered anyone any venom to drink, he did not say he wants to drink any himself. I will also not be spoken to like an idiot for expressing my feeling.
> 
> I joined this forum as I own snakes and looked for advice and thought maybe I could share the little amount of knowledge I have, but to be honest I have seen far to many people on here that instead of realising that people have methods different to their own that work, like to think that they are the authority on the subject.


 
Did that himself.



DazzyDazDaz said:


> I'm afraid drinking venom has no effect if it doesn't get into the blood.
> 
> Just because you were not offered it does not mean it does not happen.
> 
> And I watched the beach in VHS.
> 
> Wrong three times. Congrats on the full house.


 
Like you said you are no expert.


Thanks for pointing out how wrong I was.







Hope your corn snake is doing ok.

Best

AJ


----------



## Moshpitviper

DazzyDazDaz said:


> Why should I jump in to defend someone when others are quick enough to jump in with snide comment? No I don't know the ins and outs of herptology or anatomy but I'm sure it's a safe bet that no one else that has commented on this thread has a degree in both either.


On a side note. Does a bit of paper make somebody more experienced? Not necessarily.


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

It's not just a piece of paper. It's the years of academic study the precedes it. But I know what you mean on the whole and when it comes to care or illness I will ask at my local shop before I go to a vet, as the experience of a keeper / breeder will offer better advice. But if I was to be bitten by a venomous snake I would rather a doctor be in my presence than say Steve Irwin (rip).


----------



## Crotalid

DazzyDazDaz said:


> I am going to take a step back here. Too many people are far to eager to jump on this and slate people to make themselves feel clever.
> 
> Like I have said before. The op asked a simple question he should have been given a simple answer, not had the question ripped apart and reconstructed to make him look stupid. He has not offered anyone any venom to drink, he did not say he wants to drink any himself. I will also not be spoken to like an idiot for expressing my feeling.
> 
> I joined this forum as I own snakes and looked for advice and thought maybe I could share the little amount of knowledge I have, but to be honest I have seen far to many people on here that instead of realising that people have methods different to their own that work, like to think that they are the authority on the subject.


No it's got nothing to do with slating the OP to feel clever. 

Had the OP asked a question that had any substance to it, for example, "What would happen if you were to drink venom? Would it act as a poison, or would it simply be passed through your body and broken down in the stomach?" - His question would have warranted a decent response. 

However, his question was one of stupidity and ignorance, especially that of someone who wishes to keep DWA in the future. And by his own admission is a "risk taker".

Maybe if you bothered to read the thread at all, you would see he did in fact say "Bradley, I would do it to see how it tastes. I am an odd character and would try many different things". So before you try to 'stick' up for someone how about you take a bit of time to read things through.

This area of keeping reptiles is frowned upon enough, it doesn't need idiots like this who (hopefully not) will have a venomous snake, try to milk it (maybe get bitten in the process) and then drink it, where by it can potentially be life threatening.


----------



## Lamprophis

Crotalid said:


> No it's got nothing to do with slating the OP to feel clever.


I agree with Crotalid here.. I don't think anyone has to slate the OP to feel more clever.

Question for the OP - Would you drink my spit?


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

What if he knows it's dangerous and thought he would ask anyway. Maybe he knows enough without seeking your approval. Or maybe he just asked because he wanted to and he has the right to, the same way you all have the right to answer with condescending remarks. 

I also go back to Steve Irwin. Did he take all the h&s regulations in to consideration when he made his shows? Was he a "risk taker"? And did he handle snakes in a manner that would label anyone else "ignorant"? 

And ps I read the thread from the start, but thanks for making sure.


----------



## coldestblood

DazzyDazDaz said:


> What if he knows it's dangerous and thought he would ask anyway. Maybe he knows enough without seeking your approval. Or maybe he just asked because he wanted to and he has the right to, the same way you all have the right to answer with condescending remarks.
> 
> I also go back to Steve Irwin. Did he take all the h&s regulations in to consideration when he made his shows? Was he a "risk taker"? And did he handle snakes in a manner that would label anyone else "ignorant"?
> 
> And ps I read the thread from the start, but thanks for making sure.


 
It doesn't matter how experienced someone is, when they're willing to consider something as stupid as drinking venom for fun. As Crotalid said, if the question was a genuine one, and was phrased correctly, this thread could have actually been quite interesting. 

Steve Irwins style of handling wasnt text book, but he knew what he was doing. I cant recall him EVER saying/doing any as stupid as what this thread is about. 

There is a difference between being a risk taker, and idiocy. Risk takers way up the pro's and con's, and make a judgement based on the results. Idiots tend to do/say something stupid, then try and rationalise it at a later time.


----------



## coldestblood

DazzyDazDaz said:


> Why should I jump in to defend someone when others are quick enough to jump in with snide comment? No I don't know the ins and outs of herptology or anatomy but I'm sure it's a safe bet that no one else that has commented on this thread has a degree in both either.





DazzyDazDaz said:


> It's not just a piece of paper. It's the years of academic study the precedes it. But I know what you mean on the whole and when it comes to care or illness I will ask at my local shop before I go to a vet, as the experience of a keeper / breeder will offer better advice. But if I was to be bitten by a venomous snake I would rather a doctor be in my presence than say Steve Irwin (rip).


So you'd go to a hobbiest before a vet? What about your 'It's not just a piece of paper. It's the years of academic study the precedes it' statement? Vets have years of study, as well as an understanding of anatomy. Anyone can open a pet shop. 

A bit contradiction don't you think?


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

Excuse me, Steve Irwin allowed the most dangerous snakes in the world millimeters away from his face. He put himself into positions where if things went wrong he would die and he paid the price for that but yet still no one calls him ignorant. People do different things to get their kicks and not one person on this planet and certainly not on this forum has the right to tell people what they can and cannot do. Yes he opened up himself to opinion when he asked the question but it still does not entitle you to be rude.


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

coldestblood said:


> So you'd go to a hobbiest before a vet? What about your 'It's not just a piece of paper. It's the years of academic study the precedes it' statement? Vets have years of study, as well as an understanding of anatomy. Anyone can open a pet shop.
> 
> A bit contradiction don't you think?


No as a lot if problems are husbandry based and can be solved by a little bit if advice, should that advice be to take an animal to a vet and I'm there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Owzy

DazzyDazDaz said:


> I recently watched a documentary on a guy who was injecting a mix of snake venom and saline straight into his vein in order to become immune. I don't remember him being treated with the same level of contempt that the op is.


This is RFUK.

Judge first. Perferably harshly. Maybe later be nice.... but make sure there's lots of judging first.

Either get in line or get out.



Lamprophis said:


> I agree with Crotalid here.. I don't think anyone has to slate the OP to feel more clever.
> 
> Question for the OP - Would you drink my spit?


I would love to drink your spit... your lovely, sexy... oh wait this isn't a PM.


----------



## coldestblood

DazzyDazDaz said:


> No as a lot if problems are husbandry based and can be solved by a little bit if advice, should that advice be to take an animal to a vet and I'm there in a heartbeat.


As you said yourself, paper work actually means something? So what about the vets paper work? Is that meaningless (or inferior) compared to a long term keepers? How can you judge their advice, when they have nothing (on paper) to back it up? How do you know it's based on evidence, rather than a direct quote from google?

Excluding a pet shop/dwa license, almost all pet shops/hobbiests have no paper work what so ever. Are they excluded from needing paper work because of their experience? If so, then your either your 'paper work means something' theory is flawed, or you prefare not to spend the money on a vet?


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

coldestblood said:


> As you said yourself, paper work actually means something? So what about the vets paper work? Is that meaningless (or inferior) compared to a long term keepers? How can you judge their advice, when they have nothing (on paper) to back it up? How do you know it's based on evidence, rather than a direct quote from google?
> 
> Excluding a pet shop/dwa license, almost all pet shops/hobbiests have no paper work what so ever. Are they excluded from needing paper work because of their experience? If so, then your either your 'paper work means something' theory is flawed, or you prefare not to spend the money on a vet?


I already answered that your question in the quote. 

The experience of a hobbyist is invaluable as they spend all their time looking after their animals and therefor most have tips and tricks to get around or treat things. Am I going to take my royal to the vet if he hasn't eaten in a month? Probably not, I would take him to my local reptile shop. If they look at him and see something that isn't right and advise me to take him to a vet that is what I would do. I wouldnt waste the time of a vet for every thing I find unusual the same way I would bother a doctor everything I sneeze.


----------



## Crotalid

DazzyDazDaz said:


> * He has not offered anyone any venom to drink, he did not say he wants to drink any himself.*





DazzyDazDaz said:


> *And ps I read the thread from the start, but thanks for making sure.*


You either need to significantly improve your levels of comprehension, or you're lying. 

I do not understand why you're trying to make it out as if he didn't ask a stupid question, maybe you're related to one another. 

All you have to do is read through the thread and pick out the stupid statements made by the other party. 



x-istealbears said:


> I love taking risks, but that's not so much the reason to why I would take it. It would be an experience, that very few people can say they have done. I also wonder what it tastes like with the tezture and all.





x-istealbears said:


> Bradley, I would do it to see how it tastes. I am an odd character and would try many different things.





x-istealbears said:


> I live by morals, not the law.


Not sure what type of things the OP does outside of the Law, that his morals approve of... Necrophilia? Bestiality?:whistling2:


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

Crotalid said:


> You either need to significantly improve your levels of comprehension, or you're lying.
> 
> I do not understand why you're trying to make it out as if he didn't ask a stupid question, maybe you're related to one another.
> 
> All you have to do is read through the thread and pick out the stupid statements made by the other party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what type of things the OP does outside of the Law, that his morals approve of... Necrophilia? Bestiality?:whistling2:


Yeah ok I missed that bit, my mistake , but it still does not give you the right to speak about him in that way. Because you don't agree it's wrong. 
Live like that and you are no different to a Nazi.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

That has to be the quickest application of godwins law I have ever seen on RFUK.


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

Lord Vetinari said:


> That has to be the quickest application of godwins law I have ever seen on RFUK.


That made me laugh haha.


----------



## chondro13

DazzyDazDaz said:


> Yeah ok I missed that bit, my mistake , but it still does not give you the right to speak about him in that way. Because you don't agree it's wrong.
> Live like that and you are no different to a Nazi.


Disapproving of someone doing something that could kill him and seriously damage the hobby that many of us hold dear = we are nazis...

:gasp:


----------



## DazzyDazDaz

What has it got to do with you if he kills himself? And I really doubt anyone would care if he did it. Right now I am watching on YouTube, a guy that has a rattlesnake as a pet, in his home with children, the comments on here should be aimed at this behavior.


----------



## chondro13

DazzyDazDaz said:


> What has it got to do with you if he kills himself? And I really doubt anyone would care if he did it. Right now I am watching on YouTube, a guy that has a rattlesnake as a pet, in his home with children, the comments on here should be aimed at this behavior.


What has it got to do with me? Well, ethics regarding the preservation of human life aside, a death from something this stupid and avoidable would almost certainly damage reptile keeping as a whole, and would certainly shine dark light on venomous keepers... 

I know several hot keepers who also have children. As long as you have sensible procedures in place I see nothing at all wrong with having children along with venomous snakes or large constrictors (or dogs, or cars, or small objects that could be swallowed...) as with everything in life - behaving responsibly and sensibly is the key to success...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

DazzyDazDaz said:


> What has it got to do with you if he kills himself? And I really doubt anyone would care if he did it. Right now I am watching on YouTube, a guy that has a rattlesnake as a pet, in his home with children, the comments on here should be aimed at this behavior.


I get the feeling you're trying to prove some kind of point.....

I'm not sure what though. :hmm:


----------



## AJ76

DazzyDazDaz said:


> What has it got to do with you if he kills himself? And I really doubt anyone would care if he did it. Right now I am watching on YouTube, a guy that has a rattlesnake as a pet, in his home with children, the comments on here should be aimed at this behavior.






You have got my back up now son.


Why don't you get off this part of the forum where grown ups talk and carry on playing with your Lego.


There's a good boy.


----------



## coldestblood

DazzyDazDaz said:


> What has it got to do with you if he kills himself? And I really doubt anyone would care if he did it. *Right now I am watching on YouTube, a guy that has a rattlesnake as a pet, in his home with children,* the comments on here should be aimed at this behavior.


Are saying there's something wrong with having kids and venomous snakes?

I'd like to know why you think I (and many others) are doing something wrong?


----------



## gazz

You don't need DWAL to do it, Just need a ticket to Taiwan, Wheather it's a return ticket that's the gambel, Any one that comes back can tell use about it:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:.

Snake Blood, Venom, and Gallbladder in the Huangxi Night Market - YouTube


----------



## dunny1

Im with coldestblood here i have a kid to whom may i add has never came into contact with a venomous snake. However you think were doing something wrong please do explain??? Before getting hots 1 thing that you have to think about is security also people within the household if keeping them in the house and also the public. So before any venomous come near us we have security in place this means no one is at risk no children no other members of the household and no public. You also asked what it is to do with us if the guy died?? I tell you mate is some idiot kills themselves because say the got a cobra and drank some venom. That would have a negative effect on every single hot keeper out there the press love shit like that. People think snakes are bad enough and not just hots but every snake so something like this would have a knockon effect for every snake keeper out there. So please excuse us if we are just a tad over protective of our hobbie we love what we do. Also we really wouldnt want anyone to even risk killing themselves by trying something like that.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

tbh i think people like the op are giving the apa more ammunition with comments like this


----------



## Kiel

x-istealbears said:


> It is amazing seeing how someone very open minded like myself has views that people see as stupid, idicotic and such.


You appear to have opened your mind so much, your brain has fallen out.

Risking your life for the sake of a pointless experience is...well...silly. At best, nothing happens, at worst you die in agony.

That's not open minded, it's stupid.


----------



## Kelfezond

Sorry to sidetrack this well aimed conversation but...



Yorkshire Gator said:


> tbh i think people like the op are giving the apa more ammunition with comments like this


These kind of comments are really getting on my nerves lately it seems every other thread has somebody shouting "My god! Think of what the APA would do with this thread!". As stupid as the APA are I think coming onto forums and making "news" out of peoples threads is a little below them, if they did things like that then they'd have a new story every other day with this forum  
People need to relax 

Now let's return on subject about how it's amazingly stupid to drink poison for no reason. :whistling2:


----------



## AraCyanea

People are still commenting in here? I would have thought peoplr would have caught that I was being stupid. 

Yeah, I even admit drinking venom is a huge gamble. I doubt I would ever try it. Just fun to see peoples reactions sometimes.

Again though, I am hugely surprised this thread is still ongoing with many different opinion.


----------



## UrolithicTitan

x-istealbears said:


> People are still commenting in here? I would have thought peoplr would have caught that I was being stupid.
> 
> Yeah, I even admit drinking venom is a huge gamble. I doubt I would ever try it. Just fun to see peoples reactions sometimes.
> 
> Again though, I am hugely surprised this thread is still ongoing with many different opinion.


Shame, it would of been nice to see the overall gene pool improve a bit.


----------



## Nikkeh

This thread went from being really really bad, to really really good during the coldblooded/chondo conversation, back to being really really bad.


----------



## berbers

i asked my mrs to drink some of my trouser snake venom - she just spat it out tho


----------



## mikeyb

berbers said:


> i asked my mrs to drink some of my trouser snake venom - she just spat it out tho


next time smack her on the back of the head and itl come out her nose its called an angry dragon look it up on urban dictionary for directions hahaha :lol2: (just hope ur sofa's comfy though )


----------



## newrepaddict1981

Kelfezond said:


> Yeah let's do it! you go first


im in too if hes 1st lol:lol2:


----------



## newrepaddict1981

mikeyb said:


> next time smack her on the back of the head and itl come out her nose its called an angry dragon look it up on urban dictionary for directions hahaha :lol2: (just hope ur sofa's comfy though )


lmao angry dragon


----------



## longqi

OP
every week some crazy idiot dies from drinking venom in Asia
They only need the smallest cut or similar anywhere in the mouth or upper digestive tract
Most sellers in Hong Kong Thailand India China and other parts dont actually use the venom now
Bit hard to explain the bodies


----------



## Reaper941

OP try injecting it. Especially if you ever consider breeding. I hear it gives you superpowers.


----------



## PurpleHeyze

Steve Ludwin, need I say more and here:

Getting High Injecting Snake Venom - YouTube

He drinks some cobra venom just before he injects it so that he feels energized and boxes:2thumb:


----------

